# gold coins for sale any advice?



## taponavillus (11 Feb 2008)

i have 75 gold coins,sovereigns,guilders,french roosters etc with a total weight of 15.9433 ounces. has anybody ever tried to sell coins before and to who. any advise appreciated.


----------



## mathepac (11 Feb 2008)

*Re: gold coins for sale any advise*

I don't know where you are located, but a search for "coin dealer" in Dublin brings up 4 names on www.goldenpages.ie. Strangely a search for "numismatist" brings up nothing, but then, what do I know.

I'm not knowledgeable enough to know whether these coins have more value as coins or for their gold content, but I suggest maybe start with a search in your own town or county.


----------



## Ravima (11 Feb 2008)

*Re: gold coins for sale any advise*

you could always have a look on ebay and sell directly to buyers


----------



## taponavillus (11 Feb 2008)

*Re: gold coins for sale any advise*

many thanks dont trust e bay. will keep trying thanks


----------



## ibaraki (12 Feb 2008)

*Re: gold coins for sale any advise*

Try the International Coin Fair at the RDS this weekend.

[broken link removed]


----------



## hope4711 (12 Feb 2008)

*Re: gold coins for sale any advise*

Some of the antique dealers in Powerscourt Townhouse Centre sell sovereigns etc - not sure if they buy though.

I've seen gold coins for sales at auctions in John Weldon Auctioneers in Temple Bar and also at O'Reilly's Auctioneers on Francis Street.


----------



## Pennyscraper (9 Dec 2008)

*Re: gold coins for sale any advise*



taponavillus said:


> many thanks dont trust e bay. will keep trying thanks



Very advisable. I tried to flag eBay to a potential scam (that's currently on auction today) and they reprimanded me for providing an external link. Muppets.

Warnings here

Not just commemorative stuff. All coins. be v v careful and study the seller's feedback carefully


----------



## keithkarl200 (2 Jan 2009)

*Re: gold coins for sale any advise*

what your looking for is a numismatic


----------



## sam1 (8 Jan 2009)

*Re: gold coins for sale any advise*

I think selling it on ebay would be the best as there is less chances of you getting scammed.


----------



## delgirl (24 Feb 2011)

hope4711 said:


> Some of the antique dealers in Powerscourt Townhouse Centre sell sovereigns etc - not sure if they buy though.
> 
> I've seen gold coins for sales at auctions in John Weldon Auctioneers in Temple Bar and also at O'Reilly's Auctioneers on Francis Street.


Has anyone auctioned anything at O'Reilly's in Dublin?  If so, how did you do?


----------

